

Elena's Motorcyle Ride through Chernobyl - js2
http://www.kiddofspeed.com/chernobyl%2Drevisited/

======
dkersten
While the pictures are interesting, the story is apparently fake. Supposedly,
she did go to Chernobyl, but not on a motorcycle and definitely not alone
(with her husband, a friend and a tourist guide).
<http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread_archive.asp?threadid=8951> for more info,
or google "Elena motorcycle chernobyl fake" or something similar.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I think you'll find that's a hoax:

<http://articles.latimes.com/2004/jul/06/world/fg-chernobyl6>

Mentioned here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=888589>

~~~
js2
Doh, thanks.

